# S: Siemens ST-SERV3 Kursunterlage



## Neugierer (14 Juni 2005)

Hallo Cracks !

 Ich weiß es zeugt nicht unbedingt von Wissen, aber trotzdem suchen immer mehr Arbeitgeber nach Leuten mit dem Entsprechenden Schein in der Hand !

 Da ich um weiter zu kommen den Simatic-Automatisierungstechniker nachweisen soll, wollte ich mich hier mal nach den Kursunterlage  erkundigen. Um damit festzustellen ob ich dafür den Kurs ST-SERV3 (die Kosten wollte ich mir eigentlich ersparen) brauche oder einfach mal zur Prüfung gehe.

Also gibt es irgendwo die Möglichkeit sich die Kursunterlage Online zu ziehen ? Oder würde sie jemand günstig an mich weiterreichen. Der Ausgabestand sollte dann nicht allzuweit vor A5.5 liegen. 

Vielen Dank vorab für Eure Hilfe !


----------



## Martin Glarner (14 Juni 2005)

Ich bin auch neugierig. Von wo kennst die den Ausgabestand der Kursunterlagen.


----------



## meiky2 (14 Juni 2005)

Es macht Sinn den Kurs mitzumachen, weil in den Kursen in der Regel mit Modellen aus Fisher-Technik oder ähnliches gearbeitet wird. Diese Modelle kommen dann auch in der praktischen Prüfung vor. Da die Prüfung auf Zeit zugeschnitten ist wird es zeitlich eng wenn man die Modelle nicht kennt.


----------



## Neugierer (15 Juni 2005)

Hallo Ihr alle !!!

 Eigentlich hatte ich ja die Fragen .... naja:

@Martin Glarner
 Der Ausgabestand A5.5 wird seit 2003 mit der Simatic-Manager V.5.2 gelehrt, kann man erfragen bei dem A&D ITC seines Vertrauens (einfach Anrufen). Da dies die Kursunterlagen beim Serv1 auch heute noch sind (Juni2005) gehe ich davon aus das man bei Serv3 auch nicht weiter ist. 

@meiky2
 Okay, ich weiß wo ich den Schein machen möchte, und ich kenne die Konfiguration des Trainingsmodells noch von meinem SPS-Techniker, mir hat man damals gesagt das beim Simatic Automatisierungstechniker das gleiche Modell Verwendung findet.
 Ein änliches Modell habe ich an der Arbeit zur Verfügung - die reine S7 auch als Simulation unter WINSPS-S7. 

Oder hat jemand die 
*Offline-WBT zu SIMATIC S7 
TIA-Serviceausbildung 3 Deutsch *
(auch ziemlich nahe an der aktuellen Ausgabe 01/2005 wenns geht).

DANKESCHÖN !!


----------

